# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Ne prihvaća mi Enter

## BusyBee

Samo najednom, nakon više uspješnih Entera, prestao mi je funkcionirati. Samo na ovom forumu, inače sve radi ok. Gledam ima li igdje ikakva opcija koju sam mozda slucajno ukljucila ili iskljucila, ali ne vidim.  :Confused:

----------


## spajalica

vidi ovu temu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79608-N...=1#post2387199
vec su se cure jadale

----------


## BusyBee

Je, doma (Mozilla) radi, ovdje (IE) ne radi. Tenks!

----------


## ivarica

jel meni radi


radi

----------


## admin

Sad bi trebalo raditi i u IE10, izašla je nadogradnja za forum.

----------

